# Cheaper to buy Cartier from Official Site, Boutique, or Airport Duty Free?



## Likes_Watches

Hey all, got a question. Want to buy a Cartier Tank for a lady friend. Looking for a brand new/no questions about authenticity/can return it if necessary one, which means no grey market or second hand.

Does anyone have any experience buying one from the official Cartier site or any other places? Wondering if there is a price difference. Does the Cartier site charge sales tax? Is the duty free at an airport cheaper? (I've heard conflicting answers about this.)

Would love to hear personal experiences.

TIA


----------



## City74

You will pay sales tax. There won’t be a discount from a boutique and most if not all Cartier ADs don’t discount either


----------



## Watchbreath

Not all, there're AD's that will give points.


City74 said:


> You will pay sales tax. There won't be a discount from a boutique and most if not all Cartier ADs don't discount either


----------



## Kjian414

City74 said:


> You will pay sales tax. There won't be a discount from a boutique and most if not all Cartier ADs don't discount either


Some ADs do discount. I know people who are VIPs at their Cartier AD and get up to 20% off on select models.


----------



## City74

Watchbreath said:


> Not all, there're AD's that will give points.


I contacted 3 and none offered discount, they said it was a "Cartier" thing


----------



## Watchbreath

A smart AD doesn't offer, you have to work for it. I used to give points, with the managers approval.
Avoid using that word, "discount". It's a big turnoff for an SA, 'price consideration'.



City74 said:


> I contacted 3 and none offered discount, they said it was a "Cartier" thing


----------



## Kjian414

Watchbreath said:


> A smart AD doesn't offer, you have to work for it. I used to give points, with the managers approval.
> 
> 
> City74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I contacted 3 and none offered discount, they said it was a "Cartier" thing
Click to expand...

 that's true, if you never did business with them before they probably won't give you a discount


----------



## chronomaestro

So far I have bought 3 Cartier watches. The first one was from an AD and the manager offered “special” pricing that was comparable to online pricing at several well known online sites. 

I bought #2 and #3 from a Cartier boutique. No special pricing but the service was unbeatable. This may not be important for others but for me it is. The sale person included some additional niceties after the transaction without my asking. I would rather go through a pleasant experience to purchase a watch that I admire and enjoy even at slightly higher price than to have to haggle and may even end up with a not so good memory. Right now every time I look at this watch on my wrist, there are two things that immediately come to mind:
- The occasion that prompted the purchase
- The lovely experience of the purchase

(Go ahead and call me a romantic fool!)

I would stay away from airport duty free shops.

Lastly, Cartier does not have discount but they do have special promotion on special occasions.

Cheers,

Kevin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

